# New Rescue Won't Eat



## greczv (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Last Thursday my family & I brought home a 6-year old Maltese male rescue. He's a Hurricane Katrina dog who was adopted out in Canada, but later surrendered. He had his first vet visit & I'm happy to report he's a healthy boy, but he is underweight. He's about 5lbs, and I can almost feel every bone in his little body. Problem is, he will not eat. Since bringing him home I've tried 3 different kinds of dry food (thankfully, Petsmart lets you return food), and 2 different kinds of wet food. I've tried dog gravy on both types of foods, I've tried wetting his dry food. Nothing seems to work. I felt so guilty & cooked some chicken for him, which he liked. I informed my vet about this issue and he told me he may be used to people food, and is now being picky, as he gladly eats our food, but will not touch dog food. He directed me to NOT feed him any human food what so ever, and to leave his dog bowl out. He informed me that he may not eat for a few days until he realizes his food is all there is and will eventually eat it. It's now day 4 and he still hasn't eaten his food. He will take treats such as Denta Stix or some organic dog biscuits I have, but still won't touch his dry kibble. 

I'm at a dead end here. I feel terrible that he isn't eating, but I don't want to get him back on a diet of human food. Any suggestions?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

This could be a tricky topic, because so many of us home cook for our pups. Bella actually eats very little dog food. She eats chicken, beef, green beans, yogurt ... We keep a bit of dry kibble out for her, but rarely does she want it. Your pup has been through a lot. If you don't hate the idea, I say look up home cooking on this thread and try that. I'd rather see the pup happy and healthy eating a tiny bit of cooked food - rather than fasting because he's spent 6 years not eating kibble and now he has to. Just my opinion. Follow your heart though.

BTW, Hurricane Katrina was in 2005. I wonder if your Vet records are incorrect and your pup is actually older than you might have been told. I would seriously try the people food and maybe a new Vet.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Keep cooking the chicken. It's better than nothing! I used to have to hand feed Abbey when she was younger. 

Maybe you could order a sample size bag of Dr. Harvey's. It has everything in it that they need nutrionally and you add your own protein to it. 

I make it up every four days for my kids...they love it! I put in way more chicken than I'm supposed to, but the are still getting everything else they need.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> BTW, Hurricane Katrina was in 2005. I wonder if your Vet records are incorrect and your pup is actually older than you might have been told. I would seriously try the people food and maybe a new Vet.


Yes Katrina was in 2005 but the effects after the storm was tremendous. Even two years after the storm strays was coming in that were abandoned or fled their homes. My aunt had to stay in a FEMA trailer for 2 years and she always took in strays. There's still debris in certain areas of New Orleans.
could be older pup or was given birth to on the streets before being rescued. You just never know.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ahag said:


> Yes Katrina was in 2005 but the effects after the storm was tremendous. Even two years after the storm strays was coming in that were abandoned or fled their homes. My aunt had to stay in a FEMA trailer for 2 years and she always took in strays. There's still debris in certain areas of New Orleans.
> could be older pup or was given birth to on the streets before being rescued. You just never know.


Good to know, but very sad to hear  . What do you think of the feeding question?


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> Good to know, but very sad to hear  . What do you think of the feeding question?


Lol sorry I forgot. Honestly I would mix rice and chicken with kibble. Slowly over time you can add more kibble and take away the home cooked meal until you have just kibble left.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> This could be a tricky topic, because so many of us home cook for our pups. Bella actually eats very little dog food. She eats chicken, beef, green beans, yogurt ... We keep a bit of dry kibble out for her, but rarely does she want it. Your pup has been through a lot. If you don't hate the idea, I say look up home cooking on this thread and try that. I'd rather see the pup happy and healthy eating a tiny bit of cooked food - rather than fasting because he's spent 6 years not eating kibble and now he has to. Just my opinion. Follow your heart though.
> 
> BTW, Hurricane Katrina was in 2005. I wonder if your Vet records are incorrect and your pup is actually older than you might have been told. I would seriously try the people food and maybe a new Vet.


My thoughts are the same as Bridget. 

My Snowball is on a healthy home cooked diet. And, actually it was recommended by his vet ... in addition, to a vet nutritionist. 

I, personally do not think cooking Snowball's meals is time consuming ... and I have a feeling in the long run, that it is much cheaper than most dog foods, too. 

It is important, however, that if on a home cooked diet, their diet is balanced. Snowball eats either skinless boiled chicken breast or extra lean ground sirloin steak. He eats a wide variety of vegetables ... green beans, asparagus, zucchini, broccoli, carrots, sweet potatoes, squash, cauliflower, green peas, etc. ... that are rotated for different meals and mixed in with his chicken or beef ... and, some rice, quinoa, or a little pasta. He also eats eggs. He does take a vitamin and a probiotic recommended by his vet. 

Snowball's favorite treats are snap peas (he loves them!) ... and, his other favorite treat is an organic lamb liver treat that we limit to a few times a day. He also loves a little bit of mango, cantaloupe, kiwi, and honey dew. 

One must be careful though to avoid certain fruits and veggies ... a few being grapes, raisins, avocados ... you can research the whole list of foods that are not safe.

I feel the same way as Bridget ... your fluff baby has already been through a lot. I personally don't understand why your vet objects to his eating something home cooked ... as long as it is healthy. I would be more concerned with my fluff baby having an upset tummy due to not consuming any food at all over a period of time.

If you would decide to home cook ... it's best to try new foods one at a time ... just to make sure the new food agrees with them. The same with dog foods.

Like Bridget, I am just sharing my opinion and what we do. You will probably find differences of opinions on this subject ... and, there is nothing wrong with that. Some dogs thrive on dog foods. I am inclined to think though ... on the higher priced and healthier balanced dog foods on the market. In the end, you have to do what you think is best. 

Please give hugs to your precious fluff from me. :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi and welcome! 



Ahag said:


> Lol sorry I forgot. Honestly I would mix rice and chicken with kibble. Slowly over time you can add more kibble and take away the home cooked meal until you have just kibble left.


 I agree with Ashley :thumbsup: He is underweight and needs nutrition right now. You can deal with his pickiness later.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree with the others. Your pup needs to eat. I feed my guys Earthborn kibble soaked in salt free chicken broth mixed with boiled chicken breast and various vegetables. I think mine are on 50/50 human food and kibble. They enjoy their food and they are healthy.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I went thru all of Petsmarts brands with Cody. He eats Fromm with one ounce of cooked chicken mixed in. It is not as if they eat that much 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## greczv (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi all, 

I don't believe he was an abandoned Katrina dog from the actual storm year, he may have very well been born to a dog on the streets there, but we do know he was found as a stray in one of their hardest hit neighbourhoods that's still riddled with abandoned homes today. When he was found he was diagnosed with heartworm and underwent treatment for that. Clear ever since & on Trifexis. 

My vet isn't against home-cooked meals, neither am I. He merely suggested that if dry kibble is the way I'd like to go, attempting to let the dog know that's all there is may be the best method. Anyhow, I couldn't bear it any longer & did boil chicken for him. He enjoyed it so I think this is the route we're going to take. I will try adding different types of veggies as we continue, and take note of what he likes/dislikes.

Thanks for all of the suggestions.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You can give freshpet a try. I know your vet is against human food, but a little feta cheese might help put the weight on. Lucky gets it with his favorite cereal for breakfast and kibble for lunch and he wolfs both down.

Good luck.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I think he could still just be adjusting to the big change. When I adopted my dog, he was a terrible eater. He would go a day or two without eating, then eat some, then skip meals, etc. I would put the food down in the morning, then take it up, then put it down in the evening, then take it up. I also went through several foods. We have settled on Fromm grain free kibble (game bird is his fave) and he gets half of a Stella & Chewy patty crumbled on top and mixed with a little hot water. Now he eats very well, twice a day, and I don't give him treats unless doing training. But he does get bully sticks on occasion.

Just be patient. If you decide to home cook that's great. But if you want him to eat kibble, then just stick with it. I did find it was sometimes helpful to sprinkle some cheese or chicken in the food to get him started eating, or to have him do tricks and hand feed the kibble from his bowl, then he would eat. I wish I had the attitude about food that these little picky dogs did!


----------



## Whoolia (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree with wkomorow. When my 5 lb. Maltese went on a hunger strike after my older Maltese died, Fresh Pet is the only thing that got him to eat again. This was after a month of trying every.food.available! I now cook for him based on recipes from a veterinary nutritionist but still use FreshPet on occasion when I need the convenience or even for a change of pace - he laps it up!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome and thank you so much for rescuing. I give Tyler home cooking since he was a very picky eater and now he does very well and all his bloodwork comes back wonderfully at each year's physical. But I was just thinking of Fresh Pet. Here is a link to the brand: Freshpet | Natural Pet Food and Treats for Dogs & Cats I think a lot of SM members have had success with it and I know our Petco carries it as well as a lot of supermarkets and I've even seen it at BJ's. My vet was a big fan of it and even had one of her associates visit their manufacturing facilities. Is your vet used to toy breed dogs? Not all vets are created equal and I have to say I learned a lot more from this website than most vets know.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

As Pat had done (The A-Team), I also had to hand feed Maggie several times. I just picked up the Kibble and handed it to her, then she would eat it. I did that several feedings, then I would stop and leave the rest in bowl and walk away. When I would come back she would be eating it. Now, she eats herself. I have been feeding her what the breeder had her on and that was *"Life's Abundance", *which only comes from their website.

Good luck!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

If you just want to feed a protien- www.balanceit.com has a supplement called Carnivore Blend that is a supplement you can add to a protien to make it completely balanced.


----------

